# Rambo 5: Der erste Teaser-Trailer mit Sylvester Stallone



## PCGH-Redaktion (31. Mai 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Rambo 5: Der erste Teaser-Trailer mit Sylvester Stallone* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Rambo 5: Der erste Teaser-Trailer mit Sylvester Stallone*


----------



## gangville (31. Mai 2019)

Schwarzenegger hat es mit Terminator vorgemacht.
jetzt will es Sylvester Stalone nachmachen.

die Rentner wollen es krachen 🤣


----------



## Pisaopfer (31. Mai 2019)

Merkwürdig, wenn die Kinohelden der eigenen Jugend plötzlich wieder mit dem selben Krempel wie damals auftauchen ... aber wer es mag. Warum nicht?!


----------



## bulli007 (31. Mai 2019)

Das erinnert mich an Steven Seagal schnelle Schnitte und bei viel Bewegungen ist nie das Gesicht zu sehen........
........Ramopa werde ich mir wohl nicht mehr antun.


----------



## NatokWa (31. Mai 2019)

Erst hohlt er Rocky Balboa aus der Versenkung und jetzt Rambo ..... was kommt als nächstes ?


----------



## RyzA (31. Mai 2019)

NatokWa schrieb:


> Erst hohlt er Rocky Balboa aus der Versenkung und jetzt Rambo ..... was kommt als nächstes ?


Stop! Oder meine Mami schiesst! Teil 2!

Edit: Wobei seine Mami dann bestimmt schon 100 ist. Ne 45´er Magnum kann die dann nicht mehr alleine halten.


----------



## coolbigandy (31. Mai 2019)

NatokWa schrieb:


> Erst hohlt er Rocky Balboa aus der Versenkung und jetzt Rambo ..... was kommt als nächstes ?



Demolition Man


----------



## Pisaopfer (31. Mai 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Stop! Oder meine Mami schiesst! Teil 2!



Alter Horrorszenario ...


Edit: City Cobra ...


----------



## -RedMoon- (31. Mai 2019)

"...*mit einem mexikanischen Kartell zu tun, das die Tochter seiner Haushälterin entführt hat. "*

*Wäre interessanter, wenn man seinen Hund **getötet** hätte, aahh das gabs ja schon. Dann sein Pferd!*


----------



## pascha953 (31. Mai 2019)

Hier hat sich mal einer von der Uni die Mühe gemacht und Rambos Kill Statistik von allen seinen Filmen zusammengefasst,

man sieht, Rambo steigerte sich von Film zu Film

Rambo Kill Counts From Parts I, II, III, and IV | FlowingData


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (31. Mai 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Stop! Oder meine Mami schiesst! Teil 2!
> 
> Edit: Wobei seine Mami dann bestimmt schon 100 ist. Ne 45´er Magnum kann die dann nicht mehr alleine halten.



Wenn er Humor hat, könnte er das Konzept umdrehen: "... meine Tochter Enkelin ..."


----------



## Threshold (31. Mai 2019)

Oder Rambos Rollator wurde gezockt.


----------



## MiezeMatze (31. Mai 2019)

In Rambo 6 greift Silvester dann im Rollstuhl an mit 2 Miniguns rechts und links an den Armlehnen.
In Rambo 7 dann im Krankenbett mit Atemgerät und Kettenantrieb und rakenbetriebenm Katheter.
Im 8. Teil hat er es dann schon hinter sich wird von irgendeinem 0815 Serienschauspieler gespielt und sein Gesicht ist computeranimiert drübergelegt. 
Ist ja leicht - bei einem Gesichtsausdruck.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. Mai 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2ycMklQ_3z4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (31. Mai 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Oder Rambos Rollator wurde gezockt.


Meinst du den mit der Flugzeugturbine als Antrieb?


----------



## Nuallan (31. Mai 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Stop! Oder meine Mami schiesst! Teil 2!



Fun fact: Schwarzenegger Tricked Stallone into Making Stop! Or My Mom Will Shoot


----------



## Mylo (31. Mai 2019)

2019 Jahr der sinnlosen Fortsetzungen...


----------



## SilentHunter (31. Mai 2019)

coolbigandy schrieb:


> Demolition Man



Simon sagt .....Das wäre auch für Wesley den Rentner Snipes ein Comebackfilmchen.


----------



## facehugger (31. Mai 2019)

Stallone zur Frage, warum er noch einen Rambo-Film abgedreht hat: R (ente) A (llein) M (acht) B (etroffene) O (bdachlos)...

Gruß


----------



## sunyego (31. Mai 2019)

Alle teile nach T2 waren richtig mies und peinlich , ignore !
Rambo ist kult aber nur der erste ist wirklich gut !
Teil 2 ist so lala, kann man sich noch anschauen.

Es fehlt bei den neuen Filmen ala Genisys die seele und die geniale Atmo !  

Die für mich schlimmste News vor der ich richtig Panik habe : 

Zurück in die Zukunft bekommt ein Remake !


----------



## spawa93 (31. Mai 2019)

Gesichtsbaracke


----------



## Bluebird (31. Mai 2019)

viele alte Säcke im Forum schreiben das alles wohl gerade dann,  wenn sie in denn eigenen Spiegel gucken 
man kann ja viel sagen aber Rambo 4 war nicht mal schlecht , da konnte so mancher aktuelle Streifen einpacken und ich kann nicht sage n das ich die Expandables Reihe nicht gern gesehen haette also was soll der ganze HATE!?

PS: nur mal so am Rande Wes Snipes ist noch nicht mal 60 ! Frührente also oder wie ? in diesem Land soll man ja sowieso bald bis  70 Ackern , wieso soll ein Schauspieler dann nicht auch ein paar Jahre drauf legen bei Jackie Chan hat auch noch keiner gejammert oder doch ? denn der schlüpft gefühlt auch alle 10 Jahre wieder in seine Police Story Rolle


----------



## Mylo (31. Mai 2019)

Bluebird schrieb:


> viele alte Säcke im Forum schreiben das alles wohl gerade dann,  wenn sie in denn eigenen Spiegel gucken
> man kann ja viel sagen aber Rambo 4 war nicht mal schlecht , da konnte so mancher aktuelle Streifen einpacken und ich kann nicht sage n das ich die Expandables Reihe nicht gern gesehen haette also was soll der ganze HATE!?



Bei 4 hätte auch schluss sein sollen! dieses Brand ausschlachten nervt nur noch. was will er denn noch erzählen!? Jetzt kämpft er in Latain-Amerika gegen irgendwelche Mafia Gangster oder was? Was hat das mit Rambo zu tun!? Rambo ist ein Kriegsveterane und das sollte man zeigen.  Rambo ist und bleibt für mich ein Soldat der den Vietnam und Afghanistan Krieg erlebt hat. Alles andere ist totaler Blödsinn und passt überhaupt nicht! 

Mir wäre es lieber gewesen wenn die ihn als Berater reingeholt hätten und er einen Schützling ausbildet oder ähnliches....


----------



## Bluebird (31. Mai 2019)

MatimaDE schrieb:


> Bei 4 hätte auch schluss sein sollen! dieses Brand ausschlachten nervt nur noch. was will er denn noch erzählen!? Jetzt kämpft er in Latain-Amerika gegen irgendwelche Mafia Gangster oder was? Was hat das mit Rambo zu tun!? Rambo ist ein Kriegsveterane und das sollte man zeigen.  Rambo ist und bleibt für mich ein Soldat der den Vietnam und Afghanistan Krieg erlebt hat. Alles andere ist totaler Blödsinn und passt überhaupt nicht!
> 
> Mir wäre es lieber gewesen wenn die ihn als Berater reingeholt hätten und er einen Schützling ausbildet oder ähnliches....


wieso MUSS denn jeder Film ein Meisterwerk werden wenn er aus einer bestimmten Reihe kommt ?!
und wer sagt das ein Soldat kein Leben danach haben kann !? ich finds Gut das der Film genau da weiter macht wo der vierte aufgehoert hat und das ganze sieht eher nach einem meine Farm ist meine Festung streifen aus , generell kann man da weniger Kapput machen als bei denn ganzen Terminator versuchen der letzten Jahre wo wenn ueberhaupt gerade mal so der 3te Funktioniert hat ...
Achja was die Berater Schiene angeht , das hatten wir ja mehr oder weniger bei Indy 4 schon und hats funktioniert ? ne also abgedroschener gehts nicht mehr ... am besten wie Ford bei Indy sagte , machen bis zum letzten und die Rolle dann sterben lassen .
Einen anderen Rambo als Stallone brauche ich so wenig wie einen anderen Indiana ...

PS: aus der alte Saecke Schublade fand ich noch die RED Filme Geil , auch eine Hellen Mirren einfach herrlich von wegen mit Frauen funktioniert das nicht ...
PPS: richtig schlimm waren da dann auch eher alle die Die Hard nach dem 3ten , da kam ja auch nix mehr was man gesehen haben muesste , hat aber auch keinen abgehalten es zu machen


----------



## mkm2907 (31. Mai 2019)

Fist 2. Der Film hatte Klasse.


----------



## floppyexe (31. Mai 2019)

gangville schrieb:


> Schwarzenegger hat es mit Terminator vorgemacht.
> jetzt will es Sylvester Stalone nachmachen.
> 
> die Rentner wollen es krachen


Und sie lassen es krachen. Freu mich schon.
Aber es gibt auch Leute die gucken Klassentreffen 1.0 bis 22.9 sowie Fünfohrschweine gefördert vom deutschen Filmförderungswerk.


spawa93 schrieb:


> Gesichtsbaracke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Was  bist du denn fürn Vogel. Dir ist schon bewusst das seine linke untere  Gesichtshälfte von einer Lähmung betroffen ist.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (31. Mai 2019)

MatimaDE schrieb:


> Bei 4 hätte auch schluss sein sollen! dieses Brand ausschlachten nervt nur noch. was will er denn noch erzählen!? Jetzt kämpft er in Latain-Amerika gegen irgendwelche Mafia Gangster oder was? Was hat das mit Rambo zu tun!? Rambo ist ein Kriegsveterane und das sollte man zeigen.  Rambo ist und bleibt für mich ein Soldat der den Vietnam und Afghanistan Krieg erlebt hat. Alles andere ist totaler Blödsinn und passt überhaupt nicht!
> 
> Mir wäre es lieber gewesen wenn die ihn als Berater reingeholt hätten und er einen Schützling ausbildet oder ähnliches....



Der hat den Afhganistankrieg nicht nur erlebt, der hat ihn quasi entschieden!

...und spätestens ab da erübrigte sich jede weitere Diskussion über der Marke. 2/3 der alten Filme sind Trash, der vierte ist Trash und wieso sollte man eine Trash-Serie wegen Mangel an Qualität einstellen? Die hatte sowieso nur Teil 1, aber ähnlich wie bei Need for Speed gilt: Nur weil eine Reihe gute Wurzeln hatte heißt das nicht, dass sie bei diesen geblieben ist.


----------



## Rollora (1. Juni 2019)

Pisaopfer schrieb:


> Merkwürdig, wenn die Kinohelden der eigenen Jugend plötzlich wieder mit dem selben Krempel wie damals auftauchen
> ... aber wer es mag. Warum nicht?!


Mir ist halt trotzdem noch lieber diese Helden aus Fleisch und Blut besiegen ihre Gegner, wie die Superhelden die dazu Suerfähigkeiten brauchen. Im Grunde ist das aber natürlich dasselbe und nur Geschmackssache





MatimaDE schrieb:


> 2019 Jahr der sinnlosen Fortsetzungen...


inwiefern sind diese Fortsetzungen sinnfreier als andere?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 164118 (1. Juni 2019)

Ich habe den Trailer jetzt nicht gesehen aber geht es darum? :ein alter Mann vertreibt mit dem Krückstock ein paar Jugendliche von der Parkbank weil er da Tauben füttern will?


----------



## Pisaopfer (1. Juni 2019)

Sry Doppelt


----------



## Pisaopfer (1. Juni 2019)

Rollora schrieb:


> Mir ist halt trotzdem noch lieber diese Helden aus Fleisch und Blut besiegen ihre Gegner, wie die Superhelden die dazu Suerfähigkeiten brauchen. Im Grunde ist das aber natürlich dasselbe und nur Geschmackssache
> inwiefern sind diese Fortsetzungen sinnfreier als andere?



Superhelden, sind auch nicht so meine Baustelle ...


----------



## XXTREME (1. Juni 2019)

Ich find´s gut und werde mir "Ramopa" im Kino angucken. Ich steh auf so´n Scheissss .


----------



## type_o (1. Juni 2019)

Geil, Rambo is Back!  
Wem es nicht gefällt, einfach mal F..... halten!  
Ich bin beeindruckt, saß Silvester wirklich noch einen Rambo abliefert!


----------



## rum (1. Juni 2019)

Also ich mag die "Opas on fire"; war schon bei Clint Eastwood so oder Stirb Langsam die letzten Teile. Yeah! Und die Härte der Filme ist auch mein Ding.


----------



## Leuenzahn (1. Juni 2019)

Tja, in einer alterschwachen weibisch zeugungsunwilligen Kultur (geistig, vom Fleisch und an der Seele her) wird der alte Mann und das alte Weib zum Hype. 

In anderen Regionen hat man weniger Ideologien und Fürze (Befindlichkeiten) im Hirn. Da zeugen junge wehrhafte Männer massenhaft junge Krieger nach. Wie hier ein Kampf um eventuelle Ressourcen oder dem "Platz an der Sonne" ausgeht, das kann nun auch ein schwachsinniges sediertes Prapagandaopfer beantworten, welches die Masse der Menschen im sogenannten "Westen" stellt.

Ich bin a persönlich ein Rambo 2 und 3 Fan. 1 fand ich leider ungeil und 4 und 5 kenn ich nicht wirklich. Wird Zeit mal alle anzuschaffen und durchzugucken. Sly, die alte Nudel!


----------



## Cosmas (2. Juni 2019)

Ach ja, klassische Action der alten Schule kombiniert mitm ebenso alten Haudegen, so lob ich mir das. 

Der wird geglotzt.!


----------



## raumich (3. Juni 2019)

Trump braucht keine Mauer, Trump braucht John Rambo.

Habe den Trailer nur ohne Ton angeschaut aber kann es sein, das nach den Vietnamesen, Russen, Afghanen und Burmesen jetzt mexikanische Drogenhändler als Feindbild herhalten müssen?


----------



## thrustno1 (3. Juni 2019)

"Cowboy" / Amerikanisches Hinterland Setting mit Gangster, ne danke  

wo der Erste teil eine Richtig Story hatte und wo der Zweite (Vietnam) und Dritte (Afghanistan) einfach eine Super Setting und Historischen Hintergrund(halt die Kriege dort) hatten hat dieser Film bis auf "Action" nichts............ wenn der Trailer die Zugrichtung des Films ist muss ich sagen das der so überflüssig wie der neuen Terminator ist.


----------



## RyzA (3. Juni 2019)

raumich schrieb:


> Habe den Trailer nur ohne Ton angeschaut aber kann es sein, das nach den Vietnamesen, Russen, Afghanen und Burmesen jetzt mexikanische Drogenhändler als Feindbild herhalten müssen?


Ja. Das sieht so aus.


----------



## syrinx (6. Juni 2019)

Rambo ist Kult... ich freue mich schon auf denn Film


----------

